# Confiuración de la salida de un comparador LM339



## fly (May 22, 2008)

Hola, quiero mirar si puedo conectar directamente un relé a la salida de un comprador LM339, pero la datasheet no indica cual es su corriente máxima de salida y entonces no se si me puede manejar un relé, por que este relé controlaría unas 4 luminarias de unos 26 W, total 104 W, y el circuito de salida estaba compuesto por un optoacoplador y un triac, pero estube leyendo que con cargas inductivas puede aver el problema de que el triac no se apage al estar la tensión y la corriente desfasadas y tengo miedo que me pase esto, y por eso quiero utilizar relés, lo que pasa que estas luminarias van a utilizar unos balastos electrónicos, cuyo factor de potencia es 0,97, osea que el desfase tensión-corriente va a ser muy pequeño.

Otra cosa, para calcular la corriente que va consumir un relé, que sería aplicar la ley de ohm a la resistencia de la bobina que suministra el fabricante no?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2008)

El operacional no podras necesitas utilizar un transistor y un diodo de proteccion.

Ademas si no recuerdo mal el lm339 es open colector, siempre necesitaras una resistencia.
Un ejemplo
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Comparators.html

No se porque utilizan un PNP, pero puedes utilizar un NPN tipico.

Rele pequeños un bc547
Mas grandotes bd437
Diodo 1n4148 o 1N4001


Si utilizas un NPN


```
Vcc
                                 |
                               _+_
                 Vcc          /  \
                    |           ---     Rele
                    |            +----------
                   1Kohm    |
                    |            c
   LM339-----+----B
                                 e
                                 |
                                 |
                              masa
```


----------



## fly (May 23, 2008)

Peor una cosa, para calcular la corriente que va a consumir la bobina se haría así? cogiendo la resistencia de la bobina de la hoja de datos inluso midiendola con un ohmetro? Muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2008)

Si tienes el datsheet deberia ponerte la corriente minima necesaria, en todo caso lo que debes pedir es un rele para tu tension, o sea deberias perdir por ejemplo  (un rele de 12V continua, doble contacto conmumado de 5A).

Siempre que sea posible utiliza reles standar normales, no los miniatura.
Ademas mejor que sean de 12V. El tipico rele con carcasa transparente.
Para comocer la corriente tienes suficiente midiendo la resistencia del rele y despues escoger mejor el transistor. 
Al ser una bobina la corriente maxima que puede circular viene limitada por la resistencia interna del hilo utilizado.



Como vez el tema no puede ir a peor.... cuidadin con los meteoritos que con la mala suerte que tienes te caera alguno justo en el momento de havrir la cerveza


----------



## fly (May 23, 2008)

Pero esos reles creo que son una porquería, los miniatura como omron, finder, tienen unos contactos mucho mejores mas duraderos, las bobinas al ser mas pequeñas, necesitan menos corriente para poder excitarlas, con lo que igual para mi aplicacion por ejemplo igual se puden conecar directamente al LM339.


----------

